# Day 5 2013



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

This was an easy day. Not much going on.Worked on the bathroom remodel. Bought an awesome 12 inch combination miter saw for my birthday. Got it for $119 american. My friend brought back my log splitter. After church I am cutting some wood and splitting it. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess I've got some catching up to do - since you've posted through day 5's activities.
Let's see! If memory serves me correctly:
Day 1 - snowing - shoveled walkway and plowed driveway (twice).
Day 2 - snowing - shoveled walkway and patio; plowed the driveway.
Day 3 - snowed - shoveled walkway and plowed driveway.
Day 4 - snowed - shoveled walkway, patio, and deck; plowed driveway.
Day 5 - no snow/blue sky - plowed driveway of over-night drifted snow; plowed snow in back of house so able to get wood into celler........ took dog to Vet for yearly shots........

As to day 6 - oh look it's snowing  ........... wonder what I'll be doing? ound::hysterical:ound:Sorry have to laugh - it's better than the alternative. 

As a side note my driveway is roughly 500 feet long and the house sits on a hill about 30 or so feet above road level.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Day 5. Today is Sunday. My day to rest and restore.

Day 4. Yesterday, I worked building new saw horses and staining some lumber and plwood for Sons porch.

Dat 3. Friday, worked 2 hours and then went to Salem with Son to pickup a few things for his cabin at Lowes and Home Depot. Stopped and looked at a dump truck for work, a small 1 ton at State Surplus.

Day 2. Thursday I worked 6 hours, digging ditches and leveling road shoulders with backhoe.

Day 1. Wednesday I worked 5 hours and filled potholes with gravel, most all the roads are still rock.

.....James


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I am starting to get back on my feet after having ther flu. Finished off the mechanic rags and son picked them up today. What I should do in make insulated drapes for these big windows. Should have everything needed to do it and that would get rid of boxes of the stuff. It has been a cold winter so far.


----------

